
Facebook IPO would value each user at $125 - sbashyal
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/8924901/Facebook-IPO-would-value-each-user-at-125.html
======
rhizome
Heck, that's probably where they started the valuation. "What's a nice per-
user value that adds up to another nice overall value?"

